# RP2000 Owners, Remounting jaws



## Hitch (27 Apr 2014)

I have recently got the Record RP2000 Chuck, with a few sets of jaws.
Being a relatively small chuck (ideal on a small lathe, RPML300), the gripping dimensions are fairly limited. No dig deal, until I come too finish the bottoms off and such. I think a remounting jaw set is a simple solution...

Have any of you got one with these jaws, can anyone tell me the maximum clamping diameter for them please?


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2014)

Can't help on the specifics for you, have no knowledge of the chuck.

However a word of caution, as it's only 62 mm in dia. it will I suspect have a limited travel scroll/insert range.
Fitting Cole Jaws can be a big boon, but can also lead to some frustration unless you are prepared to make yourself some alternate buttons to go with it. For-warned can avoid the frustration if you encounter the hurdle.

Due to the limited travel on most 100mm chucks and the spacing of the button fixing ring PCD's it is not uncommon for the item you wished to remount to frustratingly fall halfway between the jaw/button range. (I managed to best this problem by acquiring a 125mm chuck) and I expect it could have been one of the factors in the new Axy chuck being 114mm dia.


----------



## finneyb (27 Apr 2014)

There are alternatives to cole jaws see http://www.ptwoodturners.org/Tips%20and ... 0Bowls.pdf

Even with cole jaws you need to take gentle cuts. 

Assuming the Axi cole jaws fit your chuck the distance from the inner screw to the outer button is 75mm on each jaw. So the max bowl dia would be 150mm plus the distance between opposite inner screw holes on the chuck when fully extended.

I got a set a few months ago from the For Sale section on here. They are OK, but not essential. 

Brian


----------



## Spindle (27 Apr 2014)

Hi

E Mail Record Power through the 'Contact Us' facility on their website:

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/co ... 10ZlRsU_4Y

In my experience you'll get a reply within 24 hrs.

It's a relatively new addition to their range and rather specialised so I don't suppose there are many in use yet.

Regards Mick


----------



## Woodmonkey (27 Apr 2014)

That's a useful PDF thanks Brian


----------



## finneyb (27 Apr 2014)

Woodmonkey":2on4rczr said:


> That's a useful PDF thanks Brian



Just passing on John Lucas's excellent paper.

Heard mixed reviews of the Longworth chuck - both good and bad - the bad says it doesn't hold the piece adequately.

Brian


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2014)

finneyb":13ns67q5 said:


> ...Heard mixed reviews of the Longworth chuck - both good and bad - the bad says it doesn't hold the piece adequately.
> 
> Brian


I've tried a couple of different configurations of curves to try and increase/improve the clamping force but have never managed to achieve anything that I would trust without additional tailstock security. The problem is with getting sufficient circumferal pressure whilst still holding the piece in place and locking the plates.

Certainly not to be dismissed but with the advent of Cole Jaws or home made wooden plates attached to wood accessory jaws I think there is less chance of frustration and risk taking.


----------

